# Who checks a plumbing inspectors plumbing?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No, really, here in VA in the rural areas there is only one inspector for everything, so who checks his plumbing, framing, electrical, and HVAC work??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Santa Claus. Who else could it be


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ha ha, In Richmond they have several insoectors and I ran into one who was po'ed because he was a framing inspector himself and the plumbing inspector failed his plumbing!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a septic tank installer here who I heard is certified to inspect his own work. Wonder how much that lobyist got?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Florida.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Philadelphia recently layed-off all plumbing inspectors to save money. They had the lowest senority because they were all new hires due to the fact that all the plumbing inspectors were arrested for coruption several years ago. Now building inspectors do interior plumbing inspections but we self certify our own underground water and sewer. (we do have to take a picture).


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In NH it is unconstatutional to require inspectors to hold a license?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Why check the inspectors? I thought they were know-it-all gods. :whistling2:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

iVE SEEN INPECTORS INSPECT THEIR OWN WORK AN IT WAS HORABILE.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry for te caps, dam kids


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Blame it on the kids muck, I think its called "VGWS"

Video
Game
Withdraw
Syndrome


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know who inspects their work but we use to work for a lot of them.

Mark


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Speaking of rural VA, my county has 3 inspectors. 2 full time, one semi retired. The background for all 3 is framing carpentry. When I had my rough plumbing inspected, 2 of the 3 came out, they walked down in the basement and said, "Looks like you got some fall on it". Yep, sure do. That was the whole inspection. To their credit they know I'm a plumber, but come on, make a little more effort than that. I'm not even going to start on the elec. rough:blink:.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

In some areas, like where Highpoint is, rural BC, there arn't even inspections. I know a plumber there who never has HAD to put a test on any installation. He does over 50 houses a year and has been there for 8+ years. SCARY!


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Los Angeles plumbers can inspect their own work*

Los Angeles has a program where plumbers can pull a permit and inspect their own work. I am not sure how it works because I never bothered to ask.

I did several jobs for inspectors. Usually, the jobs were not in the inspector's jurisdiction and we always got different inspector. We had one inspector who lived in a multi-million dollar home on a bluff over-looking the ocean. Figure that our for yourself. He had an open sump pit underneath his house for all the sewer waste from his four-bathroom house and he argued that it was legal. It had no vent and planks for the lid. 

Do you ever give a tip to an inspector after he passes your work? We used to give cases of whiskey to several building departments every year and when we wanted to stop we got several, a few weeks before the holidays, asking when we would be making our delivery. For some reason the good old days are gone. I used to buy 100 to 200 boxes of chocolates every year and pass them out to vendors and customers. Now, I'm cheap. Money is getting harder to hold onto.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> Los Angeles has a program where plumbers can pull a permit and inspect their own work. I am not sure how it works because I never bothered to ask.
> 
> I did several jobs for inspectors. Usually, the jobs were not in the inspector's jurisdiction and we always got different inspector. We had one inspector who lived in a multi-million dollar home on a bluff over-looking the ocean. Figure that our for yourself. He had an open sump pit underneath his house for all the sewer waste from his four-bathroom house and he argued that it was legal. It had no vent and planks for the lid.
> 
> Do you ever give a tip to an inspector after he passes your work? We used to give cases of whiskey to several building departments every year and when we wanted to stop we got several, a few weeks before the holidays, asking when we would be making our delivery. For some reason the good old days are gone. I used to buy 100 to 200 boxes of chocolates every year and pass them out to vendors and customers. Now, I'm cheap. Money is getting harder to hold onto.


 
You have to be a registered Certified Contractor with the City. You still pay the same fees as a permit but you do not have to call for inspections. The program is limited to repair type work though not remodel or new work.

Mark


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Thank you!*



ToUtahNow said:


> You have to be a registered Certified Contractor with the City. You still pay the same fees as a permit but you do not have to call for inspections. The program is limited to repair type work though not remodel or new work.
> 
> Mark


I figured you would know!

Thank you!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> I figured you would know!
> 
> Thank you!


Here is the text:

*103.1.2.12. Certified Licensed Contractors.​*​​​​No permit shall be required for the replacement of the following items
when the work is done on a detached, single-family dwelling and the work is performed by a contractor with a valid
Certificate of Registration as a Certified Licensed Contractor pursuant to Section 1716 of the Building Code:
(1) Replacement of defective hot water heaters with one of equivalent gallonage, BTU rating, and vent capacity
when the vent does not require relocation or replacement;
(2) Replacement of plumbing fixtures and solar panels with equal kind and quality;​
(3) Replacement of defective domestic water piping within a dwelling with piping of equivalent size and quality;
and
(4) Replacement of defective metallic water service piping with piping of equivalent size, quality, and conductivity.
Metallic water service piping cannot be replaced with PVC under this provision.
(5) Replacement of shower pans with the same size and capacity.

A Certificate of Compliance pursuant to Section 108.12.3.1 of the Building Code must be filed with the City in lieu of a permit.

Mark​


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Thank you!*



ToUtahNow said:


> Here is the text:
> 
> *103.1.2.12. Certified Licensed Contractors.​*No permit shall be required for the replacement of the following items
> when the work is done on a detached, single-family dwelling and the work is performed by a contractor with a valid
> ...


pcplumber


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got done with a repipe, and while the inspector was there he asked me how to install a shower valve!!! He asked me what kind of pipe he should use to move the location of the valve. I was blown away. This guy is inspecting peoples work? No wonder I see so much jacked up plumbing when there are guys like this inspecting.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess they could get their inspector buddy to do it. They should be inspected by an unbiased inspector.http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

The township I'm doing a job in has a plumbing inspector who claims to show up on the job "after hours". When I call for an inspection he says he'll stop tonight and I should keep going unless I hear from him. What a job!! The f***er doesn't even have to show up for work. I wonder if the township knows what they're paying for.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Here is the text:
> 
> 
> *103.1.2.12. Certified Licensed Contractors.
> ...



Don't you just love when even a code books says " hot water heater" ?
That freekin kills me to hear that phrase.:furious:​


----------



## CEO (Apr 2, 2009)

in the municipality that i work in you need to hold a master license or state certification in the discipline that you will be inspecting in. the state will issue you a license to inspect but the county will not. they also will not cross certify you unless you hold a master for each category. we are not able to work in the county we inspect in either, the way it should be.


----------



## rogeru (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys take it is easy on the inspectors







. I am an inspector here in Ontario, Canada. Our policy is if we do a job in our jurisdiction we can't inspect it ourselves.To be honest after looking at plumbing all day the last thing I want to do is to go and do a plumbing job. 
Roger


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

rogeru said:


> Hey guys take it is easy on the inspectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i heard that! sort of like the auto mechanic, he has the crappiest running car around!


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

If I remember right an inspector in Texas can not work at all in the field he inspects.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Don't you just love when even a code books says " hot water heater" ?
> That freekin kills me to hear that phrase.:furious:
> [/left]


No need to heat water thats already hot. It's like putting toast in the toaster!

Our inspectors are required to have 7 years in the field as a Master Plumber or a Journeyman Plumber before they can inspect. Their work is to be inspected by an inspector from a neighboring town.


----------



## satony (Jul 5, 2009)

"If I remember right an inspector in Texas can not work at all in the field he inspects"

This is true.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

The worst plumber I ever worked with became an inspector. He was hired because his brother was an inspector for the county and my boss finally said I do not care how many red tags I get and fired him. Two years he was inspecting our work.


----------

